# Last Weekend to Hunt!!



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone else going out? I'll be out and hopefully don't lose a nut or two due to frost bite!! Might try slow stalking belts or sitting in stand, see how it plays out

Tator


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I was out the last three afternoons sitting and stalking in a tree line. The first night I had a nice buck come in at 40 yrds let the arrow fly and it literally broke in 2 places half way to the deer and hit the frickin buck sideways. 









The second night I just had a ton of does come in, but shot a little video of a few of them.
http://s329.photobucket.com/albums/l388 ... 091627.flv
The third night I had 30 deer in the tree line with me. Medium and small buck mock fighting, does bleeting, and the big boy was coming in the opposite side of the tree line that I was on. So I crawled for 30 mins and started calling him right in to me, and some random dude comes stomping through right past me sits down and starting calling for coyotes. He didn't see me 20 yrds from him with an arrow nocked. He obviously scared the buck off, then I yelled at him, "don't shoot" and he turns around surprised to see me and say "oh, are you hunting?". I am standing there in full camo with my bow. I had just spent 2 1/2 hrs in the tree line and this dude strolls in at the last 10 mins and f's it all up. 
I guess the deer gods didn't want me to stick a buck this year.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I too am having nothing but bad luck. Have a spot where there are some awesome bucks, problem is, its out in the wide open, not a tree within a mile. One 80 acre unharvested cornfield right next to a 80 acre harvested cornfield. LOTS of deer. Have bowhunted hard up there since early november. Roadhunters during gun season, Roadhunters during muzzy season:eyeroll:. I figured after muzzy season traffic would settle down. After the snowstorm, the road was blown shut on one end and nobody has went down the otherside. I went out last night, first tracks on the road, I thought I was golden. Decide to make an attempt to sneak into a slough they pass by quite often to feed on a sidehill. Get down there and I have one of the dandys coming right to me at 50 yds. He stops, staring right at me. Next thing you know he bolts, I am confused so I look behind me, sure enough, theres a truck on the road 1/4 mile back. Never ending bad luck.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Retired and can't find time with the holidays here. I think I will try Saturday even though they say it will be -20 degrees. At least I will not have to worry about meat spoilage.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I managed to shoot a nice doe in the last 10 minutes of the season. Deer #3 for the year, but I have to admit I'm almost happy the season is over. It's a lot of work (and takes a lot of time) having that much fun! :wink:


----------

